# FLY BITES ON EARS



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea of ways to keep the flies away? 
The flies haven't started yet, but every year I wage a battle against flies biting my poor GSDs' ears. I have tried many things, but I have not been successful - Skin So Soft was one of the methods I used that did nothing.
I live in southwestern Ontario, so I'm not particularly in any fly-infested area.
And, have any of you noticed that flies are attracted to your GSD more than they are to other breeds? My long hair, who died of cancer last year







, was an inside dog, as is any dog that I have ever had, and he was covered with flies when we went for walks. Other mangy, unkempt, dirty dogs would be fly-free, but poor, sweet, clean Seamus would have dozens on his back and and ears.







By the time we got home, both ears would be bloody.
I would really appreciate help so that my two will not have to suffer this summer when they are outside.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

SWAT


Powell


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

The products that are made to keep flies off horses work well. I can't think of any of the names off-hand but they come in roll-on and sprays. The roll-on is very easy to use and not messy. You can find it at any farm store or store that carries horse supplies.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

And I should have mentioned they get after ME! I have to wear a hat. When they land on Jolene, the flies are very stupid, they try to land on her nose..... <SNAP!> <GULP!> She got 5 in one walk!!

Powell


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Vaseline works awesome 
You don't have to use a lot

also yes flies swarm around Bradys ears and NOTHING around the lab


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

SWAT here as well.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Our vet told us to spray our collies' ears with Off! We did and it worked great.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This is what I use. (Probably because I use it on my horses too.) But it even says "for use on dogs". It is also supposed to work on fleas and ticks.

It also comes in little pre-moistened towelettes. (But it is cheaper by the bottle.) 

Ultrashield


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I use BUG BALM by the Badger Balm people (the same ones that make chapticks, lotion, etc...). There is also another cedar spray for dogs(worked good on Ruby)- but I can't remember the name. I'll check tonight when I get home. 

I hate flies!







Ruby hates them too. 

Also maybe you could get one of the bug zapper rackets to take with you on your walk and zap them as you go? Not a long term solution but will help you work out your fly aggression.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great topic! Hubby and I were just talking about what to do. Here we call them wood-flies. They have brown wings and bite hard. They're on the GSDs noses and ears. Hubby suggested Vicks! I don't think I'll try that...........








Will try one of the horse products.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is always a HUGE problem for my upright ear dogs when we're at my cottage. They get hit by what I call biting house flies and also deer flies (argh, just the thought of them makes me crazy). 

I put tons of natural bug repellent on their ears. They stink like citronella but it does keep the fly population down to a dull roar. When it's really bad I cover then with a towel! They drive me and the dogs crazy! 

If there ears do get bitten up I clean them off with a warm washcloth and then put hypericum-calendula cream on them to help them heal up. 

ETA: Ha! Just noticed the OP is in Ontario! That's where my cottage is. No wonder!


----------



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that living on water may be the answer to the horrible fly problem. I lived on Lake Erie until last fall when I moved into an urban area. Thank you everyone for answering my question - I will be at the local TSC Store (farm supply) to investigate their products.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcVaseline works awesome


That's what we used on Sean's ears when we adopted him and his ears were covered in fly bites - they healed very nicely too.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Vaseline on ear edge seems to work better if mixed with a little eucalyptus oil.Another tip is clean up dog-poo daily in fly weather -biting flies reproduce on animal(horse dog other)poo.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm using a 2-pronged approach - I spray the body lightly with Deep Woods Off and then use a repellant wipe (I can't think of the name, similar to Off - it's like a baby wipe) to wet the ears and gently wipe the face. I use an eye lubricating drop every couple days to make sure eyes are clear. 

This is working very well for flys and 'quites.


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got this in an email, it says for mosquitos, but worth a shot.




Mosquito Spray...Worth a try
I was at a deck party awhile back, and the bugs were having a ball biting everyone. A man at the party sprayed the lawn and deck floor with Listerine, and the little demons disappeared. The next year I filled a 4-ounce spray bottle and used it around my seat whenever I saw mosquitoes. And voila! That worked as well.. It worked at a picnic where we sprayed the area around the food table, the children's swing area, and the standing water nearby. During the summer, I don't leave home without it.....Pass it on.





COMMENTS: I tried this on my deck and around all of my doors. It works - in fact, it killed them instantly. I bought my bottle from Target and it cost me $1.89. It really doesn't take much, and it is a big bottle, too; so it is not as expensive to use as the can of Bug-spray you buy that doesn't last 30 minutes. So, try this, please. It will last a couple of days. Don't spray directly on a wood door (like your front door), but spray around the frame. Spray around the window frames, and even inside the dog house. 

Now these are Good Mosquitos!!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Heard the same thing but was told it has to be the old fashioned brown/tan burning listerine.Haven't tried it yet cause can't seem to find 'OLD"type


----------

